# Ganglion cyst and Carpal tunnel



## Reble (Sep 23, 2011)

Went to specialist yesterday.

He was checking my MRI to make sure no other problems just needing a ganglion cyst removed on my wrist.

Well surprise looks like a bone needs to be cut away being arthritis has closed off part of my area where it should be open on my wrist.

The ganglion cyst removed, bone cut away and possible carpal tunnel all 3 done on left hand

and believes I also have carpal tunnel on right hand.

So have to get another test done to check for carpal tunnel and than going back a 3rd time to set a time for surgery.. the only good thing is winter is coming and my shows will be over.

Has anyone had both operated done at the same time, the cyst and carpal tunnel.?

He is saying a cast for 4- 6 weeks than physio after that.


----------



## Shari (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Carpal Boss under a tendon in my hand, with Arthritis under it. I was told by the specialist that if I did surgery, it would take a year to heal and about 50% of the time the CP's come back.

He suggested to get a Steroid shot first... because about 60% of the time, the CP's will go away. Haven't done that yet but at the point I am thinking about it more.

Is making cut back on my Art.

Have you tried a Steroid shot for your Cyst first?


----------



## Valerie (Sep 23, 2011)

I have had carpal tunnel surgery on my right wrist.....one of the lucky people that has it in both wrists plus tendonitis....... and I also have a weird lump under my wrist, they thought was a cyst..ends up it was a tear in my muscle sheath and the muscle pokes through...... had that fixed years ago, however, the fix did not last.....but the carpal tunnel surgery went very well. Yes, it does make your wrist weaker, strength wise, however, I did physical therapy and did exactly what they told me and I honestly it helped heaps! Lucky for me, my left wrist does not bother me as much & I use an ergo-keyboard (typing is what I do daily for my job)....and being a right handed person, that was probably why the right hand was worse off. My surgery was done as workers comp and a plastic surgeon did my surgery, so you can barely see where the surgery was done... if you look at the base of the palm of your hand, where your lines come together, like a V...that is where mine went in at, so it left a very small scar. I am not sure with the cyst if they would have to do a more invasive surgery, but I can honestly say I am sooooo thankful I had the surgery because the carpal tunnel was so very painful and I am so glad I don't have to deal with the constant pain anymore in that hand. The tendonitis still flares up, but I also know that I tend to do that when I overwork and do things I should not....






Good luck on what you decide.....I know the surgery helped me.


----------



## Reble (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, no question! will be doing surgery, cannot handle the pain or the weakness anymore.

Got an appointment next week for the EMG to verify, I have carpal tunnel.

Have had ex rays and MRI done so now this test has to be done too.

For sure he said the cyst needs to be removed and the bone cut to open the part where the arthritis has been closing off the area.

and if for sure carpal tunnel.

All three things will be done so will have an extra cut.

The funny think I am right handed and its my left the worst.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 24, 2011)

I had carpal tunnel and trigger finger in my left hand and just carpal tunnel in my right. It felt like both hands were broken. The Dr I had did the surgery in a hospital operating room but he didn't put me to sleep. The first one I was really scared and my blood pressure went way up. But when they got me calmed down he did the surgery and it was a piece of cake. Well, except when he said"oops!". I am like Oops what? he said "oh thats just something we say sometimes". I then had my second one done and my right was so tight that he almost could not get the instrument in to open things up. It only took less then 10 minutes open, fix and close. I had it done about 8 years ago and I have no problems. Also, you can not hardly see my scars. The reason carpal tunnel comes back is because you return to the same activities that gave it to you in the first place. You do need to remember to keep stretching your hands.


----------



## Reble (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the info but was also wondering about the cyst with carpal tunnel?

Have this on my left wrist with the arthritis, lucky me, all three on one hand.

Just wondering if some have had more than the carpal tunnel removed at the same time.. I am guessing I sure will not be in so much pain after the surgery, being I thought just a ganglion cyst and now the carpal tunnel and bone being trimmed up to have some opening there.

thanks again..


----------



## wildoak (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have a Brown Hand Center near you, might check with them too. I had a hand surgery for osteoarthritis done with them last year and in the course of sitting in the waiting room many times lol, I watched their infomercial...many times. I'm sure there are others who do the minimal surgery now for carpal tunnel, just looks like so much less invasive/faster healing time. The surgery they did on me was very successful, I would give them a good recommendation (despite the terrible things I've heard about Dr Brown personally...not a nice guy). It's a big firm, lots of docs all over the country.

Good luck with your surgery - my hand was in a cast for about 6 weeks too, aggravating but I survived it.





Jan


----------



## Reble (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank You all for your info.. appreciate it..

Will let you know how things turn out ...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't comment on carpal tunnel, as I only have arthritis, but both hands are bad, I had my thumb joint removed in my right hand and need the left one removed. If the bone needs to be done have it done, as the bone will start to turn black from the arthritis and if you put it off it will only get worse and then can't be fixed. My Dr. will only do one hand at a time, and believe me after having one in a soft cast i learned first hand you need at least one free just to do simple tasks. You will need some help after surgery just to tie shoes, brush hair, etc. you will soon realize while they will only do one hand at a time. Good lUck and I wish you a speedy recovery and know you will feel better afterwards but may need to change your life style to stay carple tunnel free.


----------



## Reble (Sep 28, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I can't comment on carpal tunnel, as I only have arthritis, but both hands are bad, I had my thumb joint removed in my right hand and need the left one removed. If the bone needs to be done have it done, as the bone will start to turn black from the arthritis and if you put it off it will only get worse and then can't be fixed. My Dr. will only do one hand at a time, and believe me after having one in a soft cast i learned first hand you need at least one free just to do simple tasks. You will need some help after surgery just to tie shoes, brush hair, etc. you will soon realize while they will only do one hand at a time. Good lUck and I wish you a speedy recovery and know you will feel better afterwards but may need to change your life style to stay carple tunnel free.


Thanks so much, hubby says get it done, so he might think different after 6 weeks..

But so glad to hear I can be pain free ....


----------

